# Columbus Day



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

This has become a controversial holiday (what hasn't become controversial lately?). Observed in the U.S. on the second Monday in October (originally was observed on October 12th). 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...lumbus-day-indigenous-peoples-day/8185066001/


----------

